

Aircraft Carriers are Thundertrinkets ? - samh
http://www.fredoneverything.net/DeadCarriers.shtml

======
hga
Not a good analysis, I think.

E.g. none of those new wonder weapons can hit a CVN without knowing where it
is or will be after launch for the slower ones.

His off-hand dismissal of ABM capability is not credible and in the case of
the USNavy is for now (well, prior to the systems being used in anger)
falsified by the many successes of the AEGIS SM-3 ABM system, which is being
rolled out fleet wide and beyond (2 out of 3 successful intercepts by Japan
Maritime Self-Defense Force ships to date, with the Royal Netherlands Navy
slated to join the fun).

I think his dismissal of our nuclear submarine force is also mistaken. Even if
lose some of our surface fleet or some areas become no-go zones, those
unequaled boats should still be able to do a _lot_ of damage and most likely
be able to prevent an adversary from gaining the command of the seas (at least
regionally).

And finally his dismissal of CVNs for the current types of wars we're fighting
is not credible. The utility of a floating airbase that can be off shore
within a short period of time is pretty immense. No messing with getting
approval from foreign nations for basing, no slow startup getting a remote
base set up, more manageable security, etc. Supercarriers have proven their
worth in a lot of small "dirty" wars and incidents.

In terms of soft power they're great for natural disasters. They carry _lots_
of stuff, have a bunch of helicopters and can probably support more, can
distill a _lot_ of fresh water, etc. etc. etc.

